# Redfish love this warm weather. 12th Jan report.



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Copperspoonfly (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice report! One more day of work and spring fishing is on!


----------

